# My Custom GTR2 "Skin"



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I spent some time this weekend learning how to make custom car skins for the excellent FIA-GTR racing simulation, _GTR2_. If you are a racing simulation buff and haven't played _GTR2_, get it. Now. It's not an easy arcade racer like NFS or Test Drive, but _man_ is it fun.

Skinning in this game is kind of a royal pain in the ass because there is no native "repaint" process (skins must be done in PSP or PS and run through several utilities in order to save/pkg them in the proper format), but there is a certain Zen to it....kind of like painting model cars, albeit without the added side benefit of a paint-fume buzz.  

This was my first attempt- the initial inspiration should be obvious. :seeya:


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

saweeeeeet love the porche man you do the graphics on there?? do they have any GTOs???

Jaymz


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Very nice!!

I'm a GTR2 freak as well, haven't got into the paint for the reason you staed but I love driving it!

If you race online any, shoot me a PM and I'll tell you the server a few others use. The netcode of the game isn't the greatest so we try to limit the number of people in the server to a reasonable amount.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I love your "Arrogant Bastard" Porsche, Groucho. I think the name fits you well.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

No GTOs in game, though there is a group from Australia who made an excellent V8 Supercars mad for _GTR_- complete with Holdens and Aussie Fords. I hope they do a version for _GTR2_!



RookWV said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> I'm a GTR2 freak as well, haven't got into the paint for the reason you staed but I love driving it!
> 
> If you race online any, shoot me a PM and I'll tell you the server a few others use. The netcode of the game isn't the greatest so we try to limit the number of people in the server to a reasonable amount.


Thanks!

I do race online occasionally- it's a friggin' blast. I'll fire off an email when it looks like I've a few consecutive hours to spare!



raven1124 said:


> I love your "Arrogant Bastard" Porsche, Groucho. I think the name fits you well.


Heee!

Thanks!

(Arrogant Bastard is Great beer, too)


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, that's amazing. Seems like an awful lot of work -- but the end result is worth it...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks! It's actually a lot of fun.

Since I'm also a combat flight sim fiend, I hit upon an idea- a Battle of Britain Memorial Race at Donington Park, England, with BMW M-Coupes duking it out with British Lotus Elises!

All skinning done on the Luftwaffe contingent. I started this new car skin a few nights ago- a BMW M-Coupe with Adolf Galland's Messerschmitt Bf109-E7 skin...it came out both different and outright mean looking...  

Now...my follow-on project will be a Lotus Elise with a RAF Spitfire / Hurricane skin...

In Game Previews:




























Stupid? Yes. But it keeps me happy. 8)


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice job - but really ... Yellow with black stripes? Where'd that come from????


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

love the bmw z3 thats saweet

show me more lol

Jaymz


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

bg2m8o said:


> Nice job - but really ... Yellow with black stripes? Where'd that come from????


Its scientifically proven to be the fastest color combination.

And who am I to argue w/ science?


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Its scientifically proven to be the fastest color combination.
> 
> And who am I to argue w/ science?


ya there ya go hit it from a scientific point of view good man lol:cheers 

Jaymz


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

LOL. That paint job on the Z3 is a HOOT. Please, for the sake of political correctness, do NOT enter an polished Mitsubishi with red "rising sun" dots and the number zero painted on the sides.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> LOL. That paint job on the Z3 is a HOOT. Please, for the sake of political correctness, do NOT enter an polished Mitsubishi with red "rising sun" dots and the number zero painted on the sides.



HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA i would love to see that 

Jaymz


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> LOL. That paint job on the Z3 is a HOOT. Please, for the sake of political correctness, do NOT enter an polished Mitsubishi with red "rising sun" dots and the number zero painted on the sides.


No Mitsu in game...but there _is_ a 350Z and....hmmmm....


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

Groucho said:


> No Mitsu in game...but there _is_ a 350Z and....hmmmm....


heheheheh you go groucho

Jaymz:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> LOL. That paint job on the Z3 is a HOOT. Please, for the sake of political correctness, do NOT enter an polished Mitsubishi with red "rising sun" dots and the number zero painted on the sides.



Well...you can't have a Messerschmitt without a Spitfire!

Introducing "The Few" Racing Team Lotus Elise, the RAF skin I've just made for my "Battle of Britain" racing series...



















And....fight's on!!


----------

